

Ask HN: Good online games - mmq

I am looking for some interesting, fun web based games. to play a maximum of 10 min ~ 15 min everyday.
======
ghostdiver
How about DEFCONlike game:

Single player:
[http://gtanczyk.warsztat.io/Dupocracy/game/index.html?loopba...](http://gtanczyk.warsztat.io/Dupocracy/game/index.html?loopback)

Multi player:
[http://gtanczyk.warsztat.io/Dupocracy/game/index.html](http://gtanczyk.warsztat.io/Dupocracy/game/index.html)

Source:
[https://github.com/gtanczyk/Dupocracy](https://github.com/gtanczyk/Dupocracy)

------
JayNeely
If you're a Game of Thrones / A Song of Ice and Fire fan, the GoT Ascent game
for it is pretty fun, particularly if you're only playing <= 15 minutes each
day. I burnt out after blowing through most of the chapters they had ready as
soon as they launched, and before the PvP and other features were further
developed.

[http://gota.disruptorbeam.com/users/login](http://gota.disruptorbeam.com/users/login)

------
kaoD
[http://www.lichess.org](http://www.lichess.org)

------
antonio-R
I like [http://www.ogame.org/](http://www.ogame.org/)

------
egge
[http://bombermine.com/](http://bombermine.com/)

